# Members that are in any particular Forum?



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Used to be able to see who was active currently (or last few minutes .. or something like that) .. But not any longer...

I think that happened yesturday...

Is that permanent or a temporary change? 

( Just wondering.. that's all  )


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Don't forget that Chris turns off those database intensive "toys" so the server can concentrate on serving posts and other valuable content.

DBSTalk has been swamped with hits over the past few days. I suspect that is why that "toy" is not working at the moment.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

James is correct. It was turned off to help the server. You can, however, still see who is in each thread. It might get turned back on when we move to a new server which will hopefully be soon.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Ya.. i suspected it was something like that anyhow 

All i wanted to know, basically, if it was permanent or a temporary thingy...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Life is temporary.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Unfortunatly... 

Wouldn't mind being everlasting


----------

